# Roman Arvest from Timberbits



## dariot (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi to everyone.
I bought some Roman Arvest Fountain pen kits from TImberbits but after one month they loose the gold plating on the titanium.

Does anyone experienced the same?

Best regards
Dariot


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you contacted David at Timberbits?


----------



## longbeard (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmmm, i will have to look at mine, i have had 2 sets for a few months.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/faulty-plating-results-98925/#post1415543

May help explain what's happening


----------



## dariot (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, I wrote to Timberbits but I got no answers....

but if every kit it's the same.....God save me....buyers will ask for my skin....

Best regards
Dario


----------



## timberbits (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Dario

I have already sent you a response to your email.

More than happy to replace the kit or give you a full refund if your not satisfied.

Regarding responding to the email - you sent the message on Saturday night and today is Monday the first business day after you have sent the email. Can't believe that people expect online business to answer emails 24/7.

Regards

David


----------



## dariot (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, You are right.....I didn't consider the week-end.....sorry it is the age....

I must say Timberbits has always been very correct to me and they always solved every problem very fast.

I didn't want a refund....your kits are the best I found on the web....only want to understand how it works....for the plating.

I'll send you the pic as soon as possible.
Thanks

dario


----------



## LagniappeRob (Oct 28, 2013)

To quote Astro from The Jetsons: Ruh Ruh Reorge...

I bought a few RH bling-less that I've been doing clips, finials, bands by hand.  I think I might have even given one in a PITH. Guess I'll be swapping out the gold for Rhodium on what I have left.  If the PITH recipient wants replacement hw let me know. 

  I missed the other thread a while back. Guess because I wasn't doing that one, it didn't stick.


----------



## dariot (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi everyone
Me and David from Timberbits have analyzed the picture of the cap loosing the plating.
It wasn't a matter of plating....the buyer caused it.
The kit was ok.
But even with this after-market problem....they send me a new one
:laugh::laugh:

they are great!!!

Best regards
dario


----------



## kovalcik (Nov 1, 2013)

Just curious, what did the buyer do to mess up the plating?


----------



## dariot (Nov 1, 2013)

Don't know.....maybe he cause it to fall or he has cleaned it up to hard.....


----------



## dariot (Nov 15, 2013)

dariot said:


> Don't know.....maybe he cause it to fall or he has cleaned it up to hard.....




Sorry....I meant.....

Don't know.....maybe he causes it to fall or he has cleaned it up too hard.....


----------

